
I analyzed 10 years of my Amazon Purchase History - freediver
The little known feature allows you to download your Amazon purchase history as a CSV file.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;b2b&#x2F;reports&#x2F;?ie=UTF8&amp;download-report.x=1<p>Here is what my data said:<p>- I spent about $44k on Amazon purches over the last 10 years. I expected it was more.<p>- The spending accelerated over the years with $114 spent in 2009 and $12k spent in 2018.<p>- I spent most money on Books (18.5%), Sports (15.9%), Kitchen (10.4%) and Electronics (9.9%)<p>- I bought total of 913 items over this period. Felt it was more. 391 of them were books.<p>There is much more - wonder what machine learning could do with it. Looks like treasure trove for any ecommerce startup.
======
psv1
> There is much more - wonder what machine learning could do with it.

With your individual dataset alone - close to nothing, there just isn't enough
data. Although it's interesting to do some exploratory analysis, make some
cool graphs and see how your behaviour changed with time and what you spent
your money on.

> Looks like treasure trove for any ecommerce startup.

Yes, it's really valuable for any online retailer - especially to Amazon, who
aren't going to happily share it with a competitor.

------
emilburzo
Really cool find.

Too bad / strange that it doesn't seem to work on the other tlds (eg .co.uk)

------
diehunde
Isn't that information private? I don't think other companies besides Amazon
can see what I've bought over time

~~~
emilburzo
Sure, but you can still ask the user to download the CSV manually and send it,
right?

